# Sony Stephens Green 'Sale'



## bren1916 (12 Feb 2009)

Walked into the shop beside the Shelbourne earlier  this morning as they had 'Sale' signs plastered al over the front of the shop.
Looking to buy a Sony 32" TV I noticed the 'Reduced Sale' price was €9 dearer than another Sony outlet in Swords.When I mentioned this to the salesman - I was greeted with - "Well I'm not sellin it any cheaper and it's only a tenner anyway" 

What planet are these guys living on??
Suffice to say I walked out and will be spending my €549 in Swords..

Still flabbergasted....


----------



## Towger (12 Feb 2009)

Reality has not hit yet. They must have gotten too used to staff from Anglo dropping in during lunch to spend their bonuses on the latest home entertainment systems. Well sorry Sony lads, last December was the last time your neighbors are going to get bonuses.


----------



## wheels (12 Feb 2009)

The Sony stores are a bizzare bunch, certain ones are linked. The one in Stephens Green isn't linked to the one in Liffey Valley and is generally cheaper.


----------



## RonanC (12 Feb 2009)

wheels said:


> The Sony stores are a bizzare bunch, certain ones are linked. The one in Stephens Green isn't linked to the one in Liffey Valley and is generally cheaper.


 
Some of the Sony stores are owned by Peats, some are not.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Feb 2009)

I have a Sony camcoder and my mother  in law lost the cradle for it to transfer files to my computer.

I went into that store and they quoted my 190

The guy started laughing and gave the part number to try and get cheaper elsewhere.

Which i did 72 euro delivered from Miami


----------



## foxylady (12 Feb 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Walked into the shop beside the Shelbourne earlier this morning as they had 'Sale' signs plastered al over the front of the shop.
> Looking to buy a Sony 32" TV I noticed the 'Reduced Sale' price was €9 dearer than another Sony outlet in Swords.When I mentioned this to the salesman - I was greeted with - "Well I'm not sellin it any cheaper and it's only a tenner anyway"
> 
> What planet are these guys living on??
> ...


 
better yet why dont u go to Currys and buy a 32" samsung for €480


----------



## bren1916 (12 Feb 2009)

foxylady said:


> better yet why dont u go to Currys and buya 32" smasung for €480


 
Cos I like to buy Irish and Samsung are brutal IMO


----------



## wheels (12 Feb 2009)

Huh?? Sony aren't Irish...


----------



## bren1916 (12 Feb 2009)

The brand may not be but the shops themselves are franchised to local dealers...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Feb 2009)

Who might not be Irish either.


----------



## Chocks away (12 Feb 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Cos I like to buy Irish and Samsung are brutal IMO


It may come as a surprise to Mr Ryoji Chubachi that his son can play for Ireland.


----------



## bren1916 (12 Feb 2009)

Ok girls - lunchtime's over now...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (12 Feb 2009)

Not for us Public Servants


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

bren1916 said:


> Cos I like to buy Irish and Samsung are brutal IMO


 

Irish?

I always though Samsung are decent enough for the price. I don't have one, but when you see them in the store the imagie quality is decent compared to some other "better" brands.


----------



## runner (12 Feb 2009)

Samsung and Sony are manufactured in same factory with same basic engine... Im told.
Basically same product except label.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

I thought Sony and Samsung made their own screens though? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## briancbyrne (12 Feb 2009)

Samsung and Sony are manufactured in same factory with same basic engine... Im told.
Basically same product except label.



correct - I lived beside the factory in South Korea


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

What do you mean by engine?


----------



## runner (12 Feb 2009)

What do you mean by engine?

They have 2 versions petrol and deisel!
Seroiusly it just a metaphor for a working electronic assembly that 'drives' the overall system.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 Feb 2009)

I assumed that whats you were talking about, but wondered why no mention of the panel. Which is more important for IQ. No?


----------



## gebbel (13 Feb 2009)

briancbyrne said:


> Samsung and Sony are manufactured in same factory with same basic engine... Im told.
> Basically same product except label.
> 
> 
> ...



The latest Sony W series is manufactured in Spain.


----------

